# Lumens per foot for Under-cabinet lighting



## Southeast Power

paulgarett said:


> What is the recommended lumens per foot for under-cabinet lighting?
> I am thinking of installing Diode LED strip tape lighting for a customer's under-cabinet lighting. The "Fluid Flow" from Diode LED (name of lighting manufacturer) is about 140 lumens per foot. The "Blaze" is twice that, at about 280 lumens per foot. The more lumens, the more money, because more LEDs.
> Does anyone have any recommendations from their experience installing LED strip tape lighting?
> Thank you.


The tape I installed in my kitchen has the diodes almost 1-1/2" apart and is perfect.
Make sure not to face them straight down. If you do, you will see them reflecting in the countertop.
I install them facing the backsplash.


----------



## paulgarett

What do you mean facing the backsplash? Where is the strip installed under the cabinet? The very back in the corner, facing down?


----------



## paulgarett

What do you mean facing the backsplash? Where under the cabinet did you install the lighting? The back, middle, front?


----------



## drumnut08

paulgarett said:


> What is the recommended lumens per foot for under-cabinet lighting? I am thinking of installing Diode LED strip tape lighting for a customer's under-cabinet lighting. The "Fluid Flow" from Diode LED (name of lighting manufacturer) is about 140 lumens per foot. The "Blaze" is twice that, at about 280 lumens per foot. The more lumens, the more money, because more LEDs. Does anyone have any recommendations from their experience installing LED strip tape lighting? Thank you.


. I'm not gonna bash the LED tape , but I've had great success with good old ( cheap ) incandescent ( 120 v ) rope lighting . I wouldn't exactly call it task lighting , but more of an accent lighting . Gives off a nice warm glow and doesn't have that horrendous " bright white " color , that a lot of the LED's have . Whatever you go with , favor the front edge and sides of the undersides of the cabinets . With the depth of the cabinet lip , you don't see anything unless you physically look under there .


----------



## paulgarett

There are channels sold separately that the strip lights can be adhered to. 
What type of channel is the best for under-cabinet.


----------



## drumnut08

paulgarett said:


> What is the recommended lumens per foot for under-cabinet lighting? I am thinking of installing Diode LED strip tape lighting for a customer's under-cabinet lighting. The "Fluid Flow" from Diode LED (name of lighting manufacturer) is about 140 lumens per foot. The "Blaze" is twice that, at about 280 lumens per foot. The more lumens, the more money, because more LEDs. Does anyone have any recommendations from their experience installing LED strip tape lighting? Thank you.


 as far as lumens per foot , that's entirely up to what the customer is looking for ? Most of these have dimming modules included that you out in an easy to access place . If they're line voltage , wire them to a single pole dimmer .


----------



## drumnut08

paulgarett said:


> There are channels sold separately that the strip lights can be adhered to. What type of channel is the best for under-cabinet.


. Something preferably with a 3M peel and stick adhesive tape and whatever is made made to work with whatever tape you use .


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

drumnut08 said:


> as far as lumens per foot , that's entirely up to what the customer is looking for ? Most of these have dimming modules included that you out in an easy to access place . If they're line voltage , wire them to a single pole dimmer .


BTW, 2014 now requires dimmer controlled 120V receptacles to have a "non-standard" configuration 406.15, not the ordinary flat blade type.


----------



## 10492

paulgarett said:


> The "Blaze" is twice that, at about 280 lumens per foot. The more lumens, the more money, because more LEDs.
> Thank you.


Which is stupid when you think about it. If it's accent lighting they are looking for, and not preparation lighting, they will have to dim this Blaze down about 75% because they are too bright. A lot of waste if you ask me.

280 Lumens at 2' off counter?

Accent lighting might be 20 FC at best. You might even want it lower.
Food Prep lighting should be around 55 FC.


----------



## eTom

Hi there. Recently I've installed an under cabinet lighting LED strip for my client. I don't really know its brightness (lumens per foot) but its output is about 0, 12 w/inch. It's great for cooking, and not too bright. LED strips and general LED lights have a "cool bright" or "warm lighting" effect. I'd recommend installing "warm" LED lights in residential areas.


----------

